# Which way does everyone here swing?



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Soo, 'Which way does everyone here swing?', If you get what I mean and don't mind me asking.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 29, 2018)

Well, it depends on how well I work with a particular drummer, but in general I'd say slightly in front of the beat and heavy on the 2 and 4...


----------



## Pompadork (May 29, 2018)

Back n forth on the playground nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## Astus (May 29, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Back n forth on the playground nyuck nyuck nyuck



Same, it's the best way to swing


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Me?
Back and Forth


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Swing? I'm a pretty poor dancer. :V

Though I wouldn't mind learning..


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> I prefer to swing on the electro side of things, myself.


Omg. Yes. Please tell me Electro Swing. OwO


----------



## Ginza (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Omg. Yes. Please tell me Electro Swing. OwO



Electro swing is the shit :3


----------



## Ramjet (May 29, 2018)

Lefty,but I'm about as good as this guy






We are talking golf right?....
RIGHT?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

No, it was ment to be sexual orientation but that seems to have gone to shet


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Electro swing is seriously the best.


All my yes. OwO


----------



## Ramjet (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> No, it was ment to be sexual orientation but that seems to have gone to shet



We do have a tendency to ruin things...


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Yes, an I am not sure if thats a good or bad thing


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

I'm apachesexual since I identify as an Apache attack helicopter


----------



## jtrekkie (May 29, 2018)

I try not to swing at all. Makes me carsick.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Me:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> But for real, I'm lesbian. We seem to be an extreme rarity, especially in this fandom.


@WithMyBearHands is lesbian.
I know there are tons of lesbian furries. It's just hard to tell


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 29, 2018)

...
In all seriousness, I'm gay.

It's hard because my dad's side of the family is Catholic. My mom's side is United Methodist, so I'm more prepared to tell her than I am my dad.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> , so I'm more prepared to tell her than I am my dad.


It seems that it's always that case between mom and dads.

Dad's are less accepting than mom
If I was rich, I'd be your foster parent so we can both talk about the sexy guy next door :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Is that me?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> But for real, I'm lesbian. We seem to be an extreme rarity, especially in this fandom.


Lesbians and straight males are kinda a minority in the fandom.

And for the record: Straight male here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> And for the record: Straight male here.




 


I lost a potential sexmate! >:U


----------



## Inkblooded (May 29, 2018)

i swing majestically and gracefully right into the arms of my beautiful russian lover, as he carries me off into the sunset


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Lesbians and straight males are kinda a minority in the fandom.
> 
> And for the record: Straight male here.



Good for you, but I have to say that there are some things your missing out on


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 29, 2018)

I am not sure, right now I could be gay, bi, or asexual, or none of those, time will tell I guess.


----------



## Ramjet (May 29, 2018)

Yup,straight minority checking in.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Straight male here





Ramjet556 said:


> straight minority checking in.


CIS GENDER SCUM!
BE GAY! BE GAY NOW! >:U





I WANT MY BUTT SEX  NOW!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 33224
> 
> 
> I lost a potential sexmate! >:U





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> CIS GENDER SCUM!
> BE GAY! BE GAY NOW! >:U
> I WANT MY BUTT SEX  NOW!


Lol. Not happening. 



Leo Whitepaw said:


> Good for you, but I have to say that there are some things your missing out on


I can say the same thing for you.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Touchè


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 29, 2018)

I swing towards power and money, in that order.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 29, 2018)

_I'M SUPER GAY, BITCHES!!!_

_Click to here to find more gay dragons in your area_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I swing towards power and money, in that order.


Like Zen?


zenmaldita said:


> I'm bi. Zen is....moneysexual. A sure way to flirt with her is depositing a 6 digit sum to her bank account.
> 
> Oh wait. That works on me too.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

absolutely gay male here!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> absolutely gay male here!


I now need to ship you and @Infrarednexus together


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Everyones gay xD


----------



## zenmaldita (May 29, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Like Zen?





Rimna said:


> I swing towards power and money, in that order.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> _I'M SUPER GAY, BITCHES!!!_
> 
> _Click to here to find more gay dragons in your area_


!!! THE LINK DOESN'T WORK!

....Wait.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


>








I actually sleep on a regular bed made of bed parts


----------



## zenmaldita (May 29, 2018)

Hey @Rimna wanna get married and combine finances? ...No wait nevermind. I wanna roll on my money by myself.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> !!! THE LINK DOESN'T WORK!
> 
> ....Wait.


That's not the only thing not working for Yaka…...







Just kidding around dude. I love you please marry me senpai.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Oh, thats so kawai ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just kidding around dude. I love you please marry me senpai.


>///<

Not you too???


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Hey @Rimna wanna get married and combine finances?



=D



zenmaldita said:


> ...No wait nevermind. I wanna roll on my money by myself.



D=

ok I've shitposted enough.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> >///<
> 
> Not you too???


Yakamaru is husbando material but he's not as good as my @PolarizedBear 

If only he's not so busy *pout* hmph!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Oh, thats who it is


----------



## Ginza (May 29, 2018)

I’m bi. My “leaning” I suppose changes year to year, and is even enough for me to say I’m a pretty good 50/50 when not being too specific or delving into detail. _However, _I do lean to females a bit more than males in general. Probably a 60/40 type deal.


----------



## pandasayori (May 29, 2018)

I’m bi but I lean towards males a majority of the time. No matter who I find attractive it boils down to who they are as a person at the end of the day.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

I once flirted with @Ginza because I want kids... BUT I SWEAR IM GAY! 

IM HAVING MID LIFE CRISIS! >:U


----------



## Oblique Lynx (May 29, 2018)

I swing pretty hard when I need to, but never really hit a home run


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> I swing pretty hard when I need to, but never really hit a home run


You're batting the wrong team then :V


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I do lean to females a bit more than males in general. Probably a 60/40 type deal.


That's eerily similar to me


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

I'm heterosexual but biromantic and Demiromantic. Weird combination, I know.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 29, 2018)

I swing to the left.

Joking aside, I identify as lesbian, but I have been attracted to the occasional male. :3


----------



## Norros_ (May 29, 2018)

I love benises 
But when I take them I say “nohomo”
So technically Im straight


----------



## Ciderfine (May 29, 2018)

I prefer stabbing and choke holds actually


----------



## Simo (May 29, 2018)

Other males.

Girls smell funny, have cooties, and the parts seem scary, to me. I mean, nothing personal, but it's all so weird, like all this squiggly stuff, under a thicket of picky hair. I like a penis...easier to know how to work one, too.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 29, 2018)

I'm an electro swinging Demisexual. 





Really wish there were electro swing clubs by me...


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> all this squiggly stuff


Squiggly stuff? Simo!


----------



## Simo (May 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Squiggly stuff? Simo!



Well, when I dated this girl way back in junior high, it was SO weird, down there. Like there was this little thingy you were supposed to find, like a needle in a haystack, that would make 'em purr, but geez, it was hidden good. 

Too much trouble I thought, and well, there was just never the attraction, in an emotional way.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, when I dated this girl way back in junior high, it was SO weird, down there. Like there was this little thingy you were supposed to find, like a needle in a haystack, that would make 'em purr, but geez, it was hidden good.
> 
> Too much trouble I thought, and well, there was just never the attraction, in an emotional way.



Haha, I never really though how hidden it can be for some people. Having the same anatomy as your partner definitely has it's perks. 
But totally with you on the emotional attraction. That's key for me. If I don't care for you, I'm not going to do anything with you no matter how physically attractive you art.


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

It's like a lil' lady boner deep down in there. It's neat. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Haha, I never really though how hidden it can be for some people. Having the same anatomy as your partner definitely has it's perks.
> But totally with you on the emotional attraction. That's key for me. If I don't care for you, I'm not going to do anything with you no matter how physically attractive you art.


Welcome to the world of Demisexual/Demiromantic.


----------



## Simo (May 29, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Haha, I never really though how hidden it can be for some people. Having the same anatomy as your partner definitely has it's perks.
> But totally with you on the emotional attraction. That's key for me. If I don't care for you, I'm not going to do anything with you no matter how physically attractive you art.



I did try! But well, we were young, in the same grade. Really, I had more of a crush on her brother, and would pretend she was him, and well, it didn't work out the best. But the emotional part has always been key; if that's lacking, nothing is gonna happen.

Also: it was odd, at that age, how much more aggressive the girls were. I recall being really shy about it, and she was a real wildcat, and I just sorta let things happen, I figured, well, may as well see what it's like. I recall she asked how long I wanted to kiss, and I was so confused. I didn't know they had a duration, beyond like one on the cheek


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to the world of Demisexual/Demiromantic.



Sweet. More labels to sew onto my jacket!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Got many labels on your jacket?


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Got many labels on your jacket?



More labels then Tumblr.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

*Thumbs up*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Sweet. More labels to sew onto my jacket!


Lmao. xD


----------



## Zamietka (May 29, 2018)

being aromantic asexual is so much simpler lol
no problems with penises or squiggly stuff, the only problem is figuring out if there even is any meaning to your existence ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Guifrog (May 29, 2018)

Male aromantic asexual hug-megafriendly anthro-admirer married to a computer! OwO


----------



## bombylius (May 29, 2018)

I'm a lesbian, plain and simple.


----------



## Zamietka (May 29, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Male aromantic asexual hug-megafriendly anthro-admirer married to a computer! OwO


heck ye i'm not alone
i'm gonna go propose to my favorite tree now because of your inspiring love story. so motivational. wish me luck


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 29, 2018)

I like to swing straight if you know what I mean... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

õ_ô


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

I don't know what that means because it was explicit.


----------



## Troj (May 29, 2018)

I'm in love with Contrapoints.


----------



## drawain (May 29, 2018)

Cis, straight and female. ¯\_(°v°)_/¯


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

there are a fair few straight folks here, like 55% of the people here in this thread are straight. I honestly thought there'd be mor bi's :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> there are a fair few straight folks here, like 55% of the people here in this thread are straight. I honestly thought there'd be mor bi's :V


Eh. Concentrated, I guess. 

On Discord servers and the like it's a lot more bi/gay people.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> there are a fair few straight folks here, like 55% of the people here in this thread are straight. I honestly thought there'd be mor bi's :V


That is surprising knowing how much more bi's are in the fandom


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. Concentrated, I guess.
> 
> On Discord servers and the like it's a lot more bi/gay people.


honestly, I believe there are currently far more bi's than gays in the fandom atm. gotta bone em' all!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Thats something I didn't expect to hear today


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 29, 2018)

Straight, but I wouldn’t mind a romantic relationship with another boy, if all else fails.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

õ_~


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 29, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Straight, but I wouldn’t mind a romantic relationship with another boy, if all else fails.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 29, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Still straight tho


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Damn it


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Damn it


Better luck next time


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

._.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to the world of Demisexual/Demiromantic.


Its a complicated world.

However if you're in the grey-ace spectrum things get even weirder. Like record player on the ceiling levels of confusing.


----------



## Zhalo (May 29, 2018)

I'm bi with no lean maybe slightly torwds guys. I tend to be attracted to tomboys and femboys the most


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Paintedfoxy Here's one


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Paintedfoxy Here's one


oh, my, gowsh, he's SO cute!


----------



## Telnac (May 29, 2018)

Straight male 

I know: the horror


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 29, 2018)

i'm the crippled "special" kid on the playground that doesn't really "swing" per se, but just sits in the seat and spins in circles cuzz his legs can't pump.

i _used to_ have someone to push me but they've since moved onto the monkey bars where the cool kids hang out...


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Paintedfoxy Here's one


WHYYYY???? I question my sexuality now..

Ok, now that is the cutest god damn femboy I have ever frickin' seen.


----------



## Water Draco (May 29, 2018)

Straight male, and as being a dragon I'm fire proof so ya going to have trouble trying to burn me at the stake.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> WHYYYY???? I question my sexuality now..
> 
> Ok, now that is the cutest god damn femboy I have ever frickin' seen.


that profile pic basicly is everything good about femboys stuffed into one avatar~
I love other femboys >///>


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 29, 2018)

I used to think I was bisexual but I think I was just bicurious.
-
I'll go with straight tho.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> that profile pic basicly is everything good about femboys stuffed into one avatar~
> I love other femboys >///>


Stockings? Hell yes.


----------



## Zhalo (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Paintedfoxy Here's one


10/10 would bang


----------



## Scales42 (May 29, 2018)

I said it once and I'll say it again. Iam straight as an arrow.


----------



## Rant (May 29, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again. Iam straight as an arrow.


But you a snek?


----------



## AppleButt (May 29, 2018)

I swing low.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (May 29, 2018)

Spoiler: On a star.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2018)

Bi, leaning toward females.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 29, 2018)

I don't. I am a cold, unfeeling rock...














...that is currently looking for another rock so hmu


----------



## Whimsycal (May 29, 2018)

I swing fast and I swing low. Oh you meant as in who I like? I like whoever I like. Simple as that. I care little if its a man or a woman. If I like them, I like them.


----------



## Folhester (May 29, 2018)

Used to think I was bi. Actually intersex.
Don't know if there are some gals here on the same boat


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Ok, has everyone stopped fawning over PaintedFoxy now?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> I swing fast and I swing low. Oh you meant as in who I like? I like whoever I like. Simple as that. I care little if its a man or a woman. If I like them, I like them.


Well, that's one good way to go about it. If you fall in love you fall in love, and follow your heart.


----------



## Pompadork (May 29, 2018)

I’m bi but in the kind of way where I remember that I like men sometimes and just go well that’s unfortunate. ://


----------



## AppleButt (May 29, 2018)

Seriously though. 

I like to say I’m straight as an arrow. 

But I feel like if I met the right guy I might just might go gay for him, lol.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 29, 2018)

I'll admit, I may be a gaylord, but there are some ladies out there in the world who I'd definitely fall in love with.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (May 29, 2018)

Don't know, don't care, and don't want to choose.
My interest in other people is limited. I get stuck on certain people, and that's that. I don't really care for anyone else.

Used to say I was heterosexual when people pestered me, but apparently I'm not allowed to say that since I'm into very (and unrealistically) feminine males. 
Get called "biphobic" for not calling myself bisexual.
Get called "biphobic" for saying I'm bi when I have no interest in "real" men.

No matter what label I pick, someone always tells me I can't use it.

So to hell with that.


----------



## Simo (May 29, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again. Iam straight as an arrow.



But in your avi pic you're curled around like a letter 'c'. Huh!


----------



## mustelidcreature (May 29, 2018)

guess


----------



## Ginza (May 29, 2018)

Gayonnaise said:


> guess



Damn, that’s a hard one qwq 

Straight??? :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 29, 2018)

[


Ramjet556 said:


> We do have a tendency to ruin things...



What a sexy collar I really want to bang that fox


----------



## mustelidcreature (May 29, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Damn, that’s a hard one qwq
> 
> Straight??? :V


totally


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> oh, my, gowsh, he's SO cute!


I KNOW!!


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

Gayonnaise said:


> totally


but gay is in your name :V


----------



## mustelidcreature (May 29, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> but gay is in your name :V


sarcasm,my dude


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

Shapeless is excused. He/she is an alien from another planet and not familiar with the finer nuances of earthling communication.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Shapeless is excused. He/she is an alien from another planet and not familiar with the finer nuances of earthling communication.


shadup! I'll have you know, chirp rawr chirp chirp! >////<


----------



## Rochat (May 29, 2018)

I'm only gay when I'm drunk.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Weeeeeeeeee! I'm on a swing!


----------



## supmyface (May 29, 2018)

I'm bisexual >.<


----------



## Kumali (May 29, 2018)

Straight, but I wear a collar and I'm into bondage. Works for me.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 30, 2018)

I think I'm bisexual. I have a preference for women, but some men can be cute. Especially effeminate men.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 30, 2018)

I'm just glad you didn't ask how's it hanging, otherwise I'd have to say down and slightly to the left, that's not to say it doesn't swing a little, too.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (May 30, 2018)

I go all ways, so long as it's consensual. Though, I have to not be jealous myself.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 30, 2018)

now that I've finished rolling naked in money (for now)...

IDK wtf I am :V I had girlfriends and boyfriends, and Im attracted to just about *anyone* as long as chemistry and emotional attachment is there. My last relationship was with a really cute femboy but he was also emotionally abusive so I ended it just this March..

Nowadays I just don't feel much anymore. I'm tired. It's so tiring to love and care for people so I decided to just focus on getting money and spoiling the shit outta myself :V Guess I gave too much


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> now that I've finished rolling naked in money (for now)...
> 
> IDK wtf I am :V I had girlfriends and boyfriends, and Im attracted to just about *anyone* as long as chemistry and emotional attachment is there. My last relationship was with a really cute femboy but he was also emotionally abusive so I ended it just this March..
> 
> Nowadays I just don't feel much anymore. I'm tired. It's so tiring to love and care for people so I decided to just focus on getting money and spoiling the shit outta myself :V Guess I gave too much



Oh Dude, I have been there..
But good on you for getting out of that situation!! You deserve so much more.
Spoil yourself rotten, girl! You deserve it!

No one deserves to be abused in anyway.
If you have been or are, it's not your fault.
You're beautiful and amazing and deserve so much better! You deserve to be loved and treated with respect and care!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 30, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Oh Dude, I have been there..
> But good on you for getting out of that situation!! You deserve so much more.
> Spoil yourself rotten, girl! You deserve it!
> 
> ...


Thanks, friend /hugs
now shower me with $100 bills baby <3 hahaha

kidding aside, yeah the last guy before him was also a mental master. He'd fight me until I cry and admitted he enjoyed making me cry because it makes me "more real - more human". After that he tells me he loves me =))))

I heard Japan and Korea have rental boyfriends...I mean I know it's all fake but hey at least they're hot and it's their job to make me feel good


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Thanks, friend /hugs
> now shower me with $100 bills baby <3 hahaha
> 
> kidding aside, yeah the last guy before him was also a mental master. He'd fight me until I cry and admitted he enjoyed making me cry because it makes me "more real - more human". After that he tells me he loves me =))))
> ...



Oh god, I'm sorry to hear this.. I hope you find someone better in future if you wish to date. 
And that's true! Wish that was a thing in the UK, haha! I seriously can't be asked with dating atm.


It's far more common then people realise but a lot of people don't talk about.
It's not just women that can be abused. Men can too! Anyone could be a victim of abuse.. bah.. this is heavy.
Just be kind to yourselves and I hope you find the courage to get out if you recognise you're in a abusive relationship!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 30, 2018)

Find these things fascinating. Sexuality is a topic that does interest me because of the wide variety. Probably because being mostly Asexual and feeling NOTHING FOR anybody most of the time hearing what people fawn over is intriguing.  Probably because I've only felt honest attraction and desire a hand full of times in my life.

Which kinda frankly sucks as I love being in a relationship. Only can be with women though... Otherwise I would have had a boyfriend instantly fall in my lap. Pondered that one heavily. Like had to weigh out the pros and cons.. and the long term logistics and strain it would have put on our friendship isn't worth the short term gains.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> My last relationship was with a really cute femboy


Ala vice Ganda? :V


----------



## zenmaldita (May 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ala vice Ganda? :V


Vice Ganda is a queen =)))
but no. not like Vice...

more like... Ezra Miller as a soft and doll-faced redhead. He was adorable but my heart is too tired to put up with him.


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2018)

I like wind up the swing in a circle and then let go and spin around. But nah really, I'm bisexual


----------

